# Photo Shoot



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

We won a photo shoot at our Vet's office so we jumped on the chance to get professional pics done of Ruby. Of course, I practiced with her of holding poses before hand and that went out window when we got there. Here are the ones we picked out. I am so proud of my little dog model.

My favorites are the black background ones. We didn't get a lot of choice as it was a free session.


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

So cute and so jealous! I love the first and third pictures. I tried doing a professional photo shoot with Oquirrh and he was afraid of the flash on the camera. All the pictures his eyes were bulging like, "Get me the heck out of here!". Very cute and good job, Ruby!


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Love them! Ruby is such a sophisticated model and looks absolutely beautiful!

I love the fourth one down where he one paw is behind the other almost like she's trying to get a picture of her better side


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks. If only I had the video of the making of the photo session....vizslas and photo sessions do not mix. Lots of putting Ruby back in one spot and tons of sits and stays. We only got 10 minutes so finally at the end it worked out and she got the hang of it. The hardest part was to get her to look at the camera because she wanted to look at me and my husband. My husband ended up leaving the room and I stood over the photographer.

Ruby does tend to pose for pics and doesn't mind the camera. That is probably because it has been stuck in her face since the day we brought her home.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Cute! Im partial to open mouth pics bec I think they look so cute when they're "smiling".


----------



## Watson (Sep 17, 2012)

She is a doll!!!


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Just as I suspected...Haeden said she's a "total babe." She definitely caught his attention while I was scrolling through these pictures!


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Ruby is a model 

My favorite pics are 4 and 5 - especially number 4!


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Ruby is a natural!!


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

These are amazing!!! I like the black background too, but #4 is my absolute favorite. She looks so happy. I think I'd print it on a canvas and hang it on the wall. Congrats!!


----------

